# Interesting vendor



## mrplace (Sep 19, 2006)

Run across this tonight.

http://www.delmarproducts.com/OurProducts.htm


----------



## Yarael (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting. Now if could only get it in blocks/blanks instead of just laminates. Could make some prety pens with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 20, 2006)

That's some wicked looking stuff!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful stuff.  A luthier tipped me to the site some time ago.  IIRC, he said they might sell the material as blocks, but the minimum order would be very large.

FWIW,


----------



## gerryr (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG, that stuff is fabulous.[]  I think I'll contact them and see if they would sell in something that can be cut into pen blanks and how much it would be.  Maybe we could have a group buy.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 20, 2006)

Let us know what they say gerr was thinking about doing that also.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 20, 2006)

As was I. I'd be interested in some of that stuff.


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 20, 2006)

I've already contacted Delmar asking whether they can cast into 3/4" thickness for the pen turning market.  No response yet.  Will keep everyone posted on the outcome on my inquiry.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 20, 2006)

I contacted them last night. Still waiting on a reply. I think a group buy might work if there is enough interest and they respond positively.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2006)

If they are not willing to sell to you for pens, you might ask if you can get a list of buyers to see if you can buy their cutoffs and scraps.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 20, 2006)

Great idea, Gerry.  Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 20, 2006)

I will contact them as well.  Maybe then they will realize people are interested.  This stuff looks pretty unreal!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 21, 2006)

I got a reply from them yesterday requesting more information. I responded this morning, but haven't heard back from them as yet.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 21, 2006)

I called them yesterday and talked to someone who said "they no longer carried material for pens".  I don't know if she knows what she is talking about and if they ever carried anything for pens or not.  I told her that they were giving away easy money by not selling squares of this for pens and she said she would pass my name and number along to someone else.  I am NOT holding my breath but I will probably follow back up with them if for no other reason just to annoy them [}].  

Of course, I can't help but wonder if the material would turn well anyway? [:0]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 21, 2006)

I haven't heard anything from them as yet.  It says right on their site that it's made in blocks.  All they have to do is sell it to us in blocks that can be cut to size for blanks.  I don't understand why they would pass up the opportunity for more sales.


----------



## EPC (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree, if they get enough of us pestering them maybe they'll take a look at selling us a sheet 3/4" thick. I just sent them an email as well expressing interest. And I'm definitely game for a group buy on this product


----------



## emackrell (Sep 21, 2006)

Yowza!  I'm absolutely game for the group buy if we can persuade these folks to sell their merchandise [].

I will also pester them on my own... maybe if enough of us email them they will sell us 3/4" sheets just to get rid of us[}][]

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd like some 2" material. Then I can cut it into bottle stopper blanks or down to ~1" blanks for larger pens.


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 22, 2006)

Good answer!  Beats having to glue-up larger pieces, like I have to with Corian.

Wonder what a bulk minmum purchase would have to be?  Or whether they will do a custom special order production run?  With 3000 members here, with an average of $50 purchase, we're talking some buying power.  Heck, let's buy it up and re-distribute to all the pen suppliers!

Wait.  It is still early in the morning.  I'm not completely awake yet.  I'm still dreaming.


----------



## emackrell (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I got a return email from these guys this morning, here it is in its entirety:

quote
We dont offer material in .750" thickness.
Don
unquote

Pretty interesting sales ethic eh?

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## JasonF (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is what it says on their website under history:

"Delmar Products was founded in 1965 with the vision of providing CUSTOM sheet laminations with unique materials. 

A family owned and family operated business now in its second generation, Delmar Products, Inc., provides PERSONILIZED customer service for BOTH LARGE AND SMALL clients.

Delmar continues to expand its product offering with unique materials and REMAINS DEDICATED to PROVIDING INNOVATIVE SOLUTIONS to CUSTOMER NEEDS."  


Maybe they need to read their own website.


----------



## Skye (Sep 22, 2006)

That's pretty slack. 

I'd send them a link to this thread and tell them they're missing out on some sales.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 22, 2006)

It appears that they would rather we just went away.  In real life I work in Purchasing and, unfortunately, I see this kind of attitude far too often.  Most companies in the US, outside the automotive industry, are running at capacity, if not over-committed.  Their attitude seems to be that if what you want is convenient, MAYBE they'll think about it, but if not, they will just ignore you or blow you off with a one line response.  And, it is becoming increasingly difficult to locate someone in a company that has any real decision making authority, so it gets harder and harder to find someone who can commit to anything.  My guess is that Don had other things he would rather be doing besides thinking outside his mental box, and besides who's going to know if he turns down a potentially large order.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's what I got from them this morning.



> Thank you for your reply.  Unfortunately, our material is not available in the thickness you are looking for. Most of the images you have
> sent to me are produced in thin gauges.  The thickest material we can supply in Acetate is .320" and the minimum quantities range from
> 200 - 400 lbs. depending on the item.
> 
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Sep 22, 2006)

The picture on their website shows something a LOT thicker than .32".


----------



## elody21 (Sep 22, 2006)

These are great but do we know for sure that it will turn well? For instance; extruded polyester resin melts when you try to turn it. As far as resin goes it needs to be cast resin if you buy it in the rods. Yes I know this is not extruded rods. That was just an example. Alice


----------



## mrplace (Sep 22, 2006)

Well if they sell in the 200-400lb range, why not just sell a 400 lb block to me and I will sheet it the way I want?


----------



## EPC (Sep 22, 2006)

Eileen, I guess good ole Don was just copy/pasting his remarks. I got virtually the same thing.

"We dont offer our material in .750".

Thanks,

Don"




> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Well I got a return email from these guys this morning, here it is in its entirety:
> 
> quote
> ...


----------



## mrplace (Sep 22, 2006)

Owner information:

JOHN J. DIMUGNO, JR. 
PRESIDENT 

JOHN J. DIMUGNO, JR. 
VICE PRESIDENT  

GALE CHAPLIN 
SECRETARY


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 22, 2006)

Errrggg.  I hate canned non-responsive answers.  I hate non-customer oriented customer service. Whew!  I feel better now that I vented.  

They say they don't sell in .750" thickness.  So what thickness' do they offer?  I can can trun down a 1" blank.  1.5"?  Even better.  I can cut this down.  It gets better as the thickness increase.

Ok, if they'll sell it in blocks, let's buy a couple of smaillish blocks for testing and slice off some and see what happens?  If not, let's find out what a small sample will cost and see how it behaves with the different adhesives.

But the old computer adage holds here. If it wasn't for all the idiots I have to deal with, I wouldn't have a job.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2006)

Travis, reread my last post. From what I can tell, they don't sell the blocks. Just slices of the blocks that are .320" or thinner, and then only at 200 to 400 lbs.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 22, 2006)

My thinking is we ignore the fact that they want us to go away and keep trying.  Worst case scenario they get the feeling that maybe they are not providing the customer service they claim to.  Ultimately we will probably make no difference but it doesn't take long to try.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I may have pushed it too far.  Here is a copy of the email I just sent to them:


I am part of a group interested in purchasing blocks of your product that can be used in the making of pens.  So far there have been a number of people contacting you with very little response.  I am imagining that there is either no way for you to help us or we are too small for you to care about helping us.  Regardless, we are feeling that you do not intend to "provide personalized customer service for both large and small clients" and are not interested in "providing innovative solutions to customer needs".

If this message is finding it's way to "Don" I would appreciate a response other than:

We dont offer material in .750" thickness.
Don
We have received this response enough and would appreciate something a little more substantial.  

Obviously if you can find a way of providing this material for our purchase we would be interested in discussing it with you.  If you are unable to provide the material OR a more customer service oriented answer to why you can not provide potential customer's question then I would recommend re-visiting the verbage on your website.

Just so you know, I would imagine you will be receiving more emails and phone calls pertaining to this. 

Sincerely, Chris Higdon


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't read any of this thread until today, but I wonder what all the fuss is about.
I scrolled to the bottom of the page and I found in black and white what they have to offer.
Typical sheet dimensions: 24" x 54" 
Gauge range: .015" -.250" 
Surfaces: Glossy, Matte, Textures 
Note the numbers in red state plainly the gauge thickness is up to a quarter of an inch.
This stuff is a laminate.
Would you consider writing the makers of Corian type product that  they should market their product in 3/4" stock so the worthless stuff wouldn't have to be glued together to amke a larger pen?
Actually this whole thread is rather comical.
There are plenty of suppliers who are willing to sell you plastic blanks, why beat a dead plastic horse?


----------

